# Shreveport-Bossier Retriever Club FT



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Good Friday afternoon from Marshall TX!
as of 4:15 the third series of derby was just starting. 37 dogs back to the third: 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11 12 14 15 18 21 22 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 35 37 38 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48. If the third series finishes, Sarah will text me the info and I will post.

*please note: the derby signs will be used for the Qual also. So Qual folks, just follow the Derby signs to find your stake*


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Any information on the open?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone have complete derby results ?


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Unofficial derby results 
1st Dan Hurst Maggie
2nd Clayton Taylor Gigi ( High society's Courtesan)
3rd Clayton Taylor Creek Robber's Blazen Blitz
4th I believe was Charles with Babe I'm not sure though and apologize in advance if this is correct


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats to Charles Cottrell and Junie for winning the Amatuer, Mike Enmon for his placements as well as Steve Penny!


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Congratulations to Ron Cerf and Bill Eckett for the Open win with Lacrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas, Austin. This is a nice young Golden. Couldn't happen to nicer folks. Congratulations to all involved. 

Nancy


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Big congratulations to Charles and Junie and to Mike Enmon !
Congratulations also to Dan and Maggie for winning the Derby, to Clayton Taylor with his 2nd & 3rd
and to Charles with his 4th.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

CONGRATS TO CHARLES AND JUNIE!!!!!! Doesn't that qualify her for the National Am?!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> CONGRATS TO CHARLES AND JUNIE!!!!!! Doesn't that qualify her for the National Am?!


Yes it does, Tom. Thanks a bunch. We're on cloud nine.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Yes it does, Tom. Thanks a bunch. We're on cloud nine.


Well done, congratulations!


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats Charles on the Win and the derby 4th! Thanks for all the work you put in also!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K92line said:


> Congratulations to Ron Cerf and Bill Eckett for the Open win with Lacrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas, Austin. This is a nice young Golden. Couldn't happen to nicer folks. Congratulations to all involved.
> 
> Nancy


Very nice!!..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Yes it does, Tom. Thanks a bunch. We're on cloud nine.


Sandbagging is frowned upon.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Owner Handler Qualifying (unofficial results):
1st #31 Sprig/Jackie Thibodeaux
2nd #8 Blaze/Dawni Bromley
3rd #16 Tripp/Loren Morehouse
4th #15 Gertrude/Bernie Carey
RJ #26 Windy/Story

Jams: 5, 9, 10, 11, 12, 20 24 28 and 29

Very pleased with how my Lucky worked with me. The team is starting to click. We ran our best water blind ever. And I kept my mouth shut on most of the casts 

Thanks to everyone for a great trial and tons of fun.
smiles from Calumet Kennels South


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Open results posted for Sarah Willett (Unofficial results, should I make a typo):

1 st #59 Austin / Bill Eckett
2nd #80 Carson / Rob Erhardt
3rd #1 Brave Bill Eckett
4th #44 Big Tim Milligan
RJ #68 Blue Loren Morehouse
Jams: 22 33 35 43

good night


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Ron! Austin taking after his dad (and beating my dog in the process). Great job.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Charles and Junie!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry I am a little late here, as I am just now reading my text messages:

Amateur placements:
1st #28
2nd # 13
3rd #22
4th #8

RJ #38
Jam # 45


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

Charles, Good job on hard tests.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Tom Watson said:


> CONGRATS TO CHARLES AND JUNIE!!!!!! Doesn't that qualify her for the National Am?!


Way to go Charles!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> Yes it does, Tom. Thanks a bunch. We're on cloud nine.


Way to go Charles!!!!
You should be on Cloud 9!!!!

Huge Congrats to you and Junie!!!
also props for your derby 4th Is that a Junie X Slider baby?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, that's the one he kept from his breeding.


----------

